# A review and a modification



## Riowood1000 (Jul 29, 2009)

Bosch 5412 12-Inch Dual-Bevel Slide Miter Saw also has the same problem. I have also used Makita and Dewalt miter saws with no problems.


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

thats fun because i have the dual-bevel model and have never had a problem with it yet.it is a great saw.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

thanks for the review


----------



## Quiglag (Sep 2, 2008)

I have 2 co-workers, one with the 10" and one with the 12" and they both have this problem. They were purchased a good 2-3 years apart and I was surprised Bosch never fixed the issue. They didn't start out with this problem, but it got worse over time.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I have the boscch 10" and had a similar problem. I filed the same metal piece down last year and it solved the problem. Otherwise, it is a great and accurate saw.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

My bosch sliding 12" doesn't have this issue. It's about a year old now.


----------



## joesawdust (Dec 6, 2008)

My 12" Dewalt has the same problem.


----------



## RexMcKinnon (Aug 26, 2009)

I have the newer bosch 10" slider. 1 Year and no problems so far. Great saw. Paid $399 for mine.
Might seem high for the US people reading this but up here in Canada that's a good price.


----------



## RexMcKinnon (Aug 26, 2009)

I checked and mine does not have the notch you sanded off. Great tip for anyone with this model though.


----------

